# Black x White = ?



## Pigeonfan94 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey everyone If i bred a white homer that comes from a long line of whites and is from a person who only breeds white homers to a black homer would the babies be pied? Or would the black be dominant and cause the babies to be black?


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Pigeonfan94,
I have a mated pair white hen and black cock. They throw out black splash and blue check splash. Some more white than others. Really added color to all the blue bars and blue checks. Have them raise a set to see what's under the white.
Logangrmnr


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The only answer we can guarantee you is that all the babies will be split for recessive white. Depending on what is hiding under it, you could get just about anything.


----------



## Pigeonfan94 (Feb 15, 2010)

So if I bred a colored pigeon to
A white pigeon the offspring are guaranteed to carry recessive white?


----------



## amumtaz (Jun 13, 2007)

There are two types of whites. One is recessive white and the other is homozygous grizzle. What color are the eyes of your white bird?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If they are recessive white homers, yes. Like amumtaz mentioned, homozygous ash-red grizzles can turn out pure white, but they will have orange/yellow or pearl/red eyes. Recessive white birds have bull/black eyes  More than likely, the bird you are referring to is recessive white, so I assumed it was.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

You can also have pied genes in combination with others like grizzle giving you bull eyed pure white pigeons. Yet I will go with Becky, seems like that family is made of recessive whites


----------

